# Berlin Brass - Additional Instruments Released!



## OrchestralTools (Mar 16, 2017)

Hey Guys,

we are happy to present the second complement to our Berlin Brass Main Collection:

*Berlin Brass - Additional Instruments*

Have full control over four inspirational and extraordinary brass instruments:

- Piccolo Trumpet
- Bass Trumpet
- Euphonium
- Contrabass Trombone

*Berlin Brass - Additional Instruments - Trailer*



New possibilities of expression.
Combined with Berlin Brass Main or on its own – these solo instruments extend your brass paintbox from the lowest end of the Contrabass Trombone to the highest range of the Piccolo Trumpet. No matter if you write high and festive solo lines or ultra low chords - the Additional Instruments are your new tool to realize strikingly different brass arrangements.


*Berlin Brass - Additional Instruments - Screencast*



Uncompromising recording techniques in the Telex Scoring Stage combined with the best orchestral musicians of Berlin shaped the surpassing sound of the Berlin Series. No wonder that the Additional Instruments received the same treatment. An incomparable balanced, flexible and premium sound is the result.
Berlin Brass - Additional Instruments is based on CAPSULE for Kontakt and equipped with our innovative Adaptive Legato System.

*Berlin Brass - Additional Instruments - Demo Compositions*

Snorre Tidemand - Adventures Of Mr. Goose
All Brass is from Berlin Brass - Additional Instruments.



Sascha Knorr - The Trailer
The Additional Instruments are mixed with the Berlin Brass Main Collection.
All Instruments are from the Berlin Series, the Choirs are from the Metropolis Ark Series.



Adam Hochstatter - Frumpy, The Laziest Fairy
All Brass is from Berlin Brass - Additional Instruments.



*//Highlights*
•Recorded at Teldex Scoring Stage
•Adaptive Legato
•Different Attacks on Long Notes
•Playable Runs for Piccolo Trumpet
•Tempo-Synced Repetitions
•Flexible Dynamics Patches

40GB of samples (22,6 GB compressed)
Full KONTAKT 5.5.1 or higher required!

Get the full articulation list http://orchestraltools.com/resources/documents/BBR_EXP_A.pdf (here).

*// Intro Special*
Berlin Brass - Additional Instruments is now available for a Special Intro Price of just 149€+VAT instead of 199€+VAT.

*Find all information on our http://orchestraltools.com/libraries/bbr_exp_a.php (product page.)*

Experience true excellence in sampling.
www.orchestraltools.com


----------



## tokatila (Mar 16, 2017)

In before @Rodney Money comes to appreciate the Euphonium.

Which is awesome! Spitfire has this but only combined with horns. It was about time to get the solo glory.


----------



## jamwerks (Mar 16, 2017)

Sounds great!


----------



## Emmanuel Rousseau (Mar 16, 2017)

This is awesome.

That's funny how OT's philosophy is the opposite of Spitfire Audio regarding new products. No early announcements, no teaser campaigns, just boom : new library !


----------



## Sid Francis (Mar 16, 2017)

Fantastic Sound, congrats, Hendrik and staff


----------



## artinro (Mar 16, 2017)

Sounds great, folks! Am I allowed to say that I miss Hendrik and/or Sasha narrating the videos


----------



## The Darris (Mar 16, 2017)

whitewasteland said:


> This is awesome.
> 
> That's funny how OT's philosophy is the opposite of Spitfire Audio regarding new products. No early announcements, no teaser campaigns, just boom : new library !


Except when they release pictures of each section of the orchestra over the course of a month leading up to the announcement trailer a week before release, but I get what you mean.


----------



## Emmanuel Rousseau (Mar 16, 2017)

The Darris said:


> Except when they release pictures of each section of the orchestra over the course of a month leading up to the announcement trailer a week before release, but I get what you mean.


Ahah, you're absolutely right !


----------



## C-Wave (Mar 16, 2017)

The Darris said:


> Except when they release pictures of each section of the orchestra over the course of a month leading up to the announcement trailer a week before release, but I get what you mean.


Except that they did this only once in whole lifetime of their company.. But I get what you mean


----------



## The Darris (Mar 16, 2017)

C-Wave said:


> Except that they did this only once in whole lifetime of their company.. But I get what you mean


Except...umm....except..well...umm.. You win.


----------



## Karl Feuerstake (Mar 16, 2017)

Awesome, Contrabass Trombone + Bass Trumpet, the best of the best :D


----------



## muziksculp (Mar 16, 2017)

Hi,

Another Awesome release form Orch. Tools, Congratulations !

Sounds superb, another library I will be adding for sure. Plus, I still want to add Met.ArK II . 

Funny.. I read the third demo's title as 'Trumpy' instead of 'Frumpy' 

Cheers,
Muziksculp


----------



## jamwerks (Mar 16, 2017)

artinro said:


> Sounds great, folks! Am I allowed to say that I miss Hendrik and/or Sasha narrating the videos


Me too. That's a professional voice-over. I've heard him before (I think) on commercials, etc. Funny, there's always a couple a words that he pronounces wrong, so we know he's not a musician!

But from a commercial stand-point (selling to Chinese, Japanese, etc.), his voice is probably easier to understand than a native German speaker.

btw, just installed the expansion!


----------



## Lassi Tani (Mar 16, 2017)

jamwerks said:


> Me too. That's a professional voice-over. I've heard him before (I think) on commercials, etc. Funny, there's always a couple a words that he pronounces wrong, so we know he's not a musician!
> 
> But from a commercial stand-point (selling to Chinese, Japanese, etc.), his voice is probably easier to understand than a native German speaker.
> 
> btw, just installed the expansion!



Please make a review, because I'm excited!


----------



## C-Wave (Mar 16, 2017)

jamwerks said:


> Me too. That's a professional voice-over. I've heard him before (I think) on commercials, etc. Funny, there's always a couple a words that he pronounces wrong, so we know he's not a musician!
> 
> But from a commercial stand-point (selling to Chinese, Japanese, etc.), his voice is probably easier to understand than a native German speaker.
> 
> btw, just installed the expansion!


Frankly I prefer this voice over everything else they made with the exception of Sasha's voice. I personally think they should redo the voice over in the capsule tutorials; many of the ideas were not clear without several re-listening rounds to certain phrases as the spacing between words was confusing to me.. it was like hearing German with English words!


----------



## jamwerks (Mar 16, 2017)

I seem to be missing stacc for the Euphonium. There other 3 shorts are there though.


----------



## SoNowWhat? (Mar 16, 2017)

sekkosiki said:


> Please make a review, because I'm excited!


+1. I'd like to hear what you think @jamwerks too.


----------



## SoNowWhat? (Mar 16, 2017)

jamwerks said:


> I seem to be missing stacc for the Euphonium. There other 3 shorts are there though.


Video walkthrough shows folder structure and there is no staccato listed with euphonium. Staccatissimo, Marcato short, Marcato long and repititions are shown.
(if that's what you meant?).


----------



## JonSolo (Mar 16, 2017)

Awesome library.


----------



## jamwerks (Mar 16, 2017)

SoNowWhat? said:


> Video walkthrough shows folder structure and there is no staccato listed with euphonium. Staccatissimo, Marcato short, Marcato long and repititions are shown.
> (if that's what you meant?).


Ok, thanks! Am just setting up, but does sound marvelous like the rest of BB!


----------



## SoNowWhat? (Mar 16, 2017)

jamwerks said:


> Ok, thanks! Am just setting up, but does sound marvelous like the rest of BB!


That's what I wanted to hear.


----------



## SoNowWhat? (Mar 16, 2017)

Heads up to OT, on web page when open Expansion A page it shows Exp C in my tab title. Information on page is all correct. Small thing, just FYI.

edit - using Google Chrome.


----------



## Emmanuel Rousseau (Mar 16, 2017)

Slightly off-topic, but I'm totally amazed by Sascha's demo. Hope I will be able to compose such beautiful harmonies one day !


----------



## galactic orange (Mar 16, 2017)

I might pick this up as a "taster" for the full brass library. If I can get a nice sound out of it with MA1 and MA2 (especially the latter) then I'll probably take the plunge for Berlin Brass Main. A funny voice in my head keeps shouting "Get on with it!"


----------



## JonSolo (Mar 16, 2017)

galactic orange said:


> I might pick this up as a "taster" for the full brass library. If I can get a nice sound out of it with MA1 and MA2 (especially the latter) then I'll probably take the plunge for Berlin Brass Main. A funny voice in my head keeps shouting "Get on with it!"


Exactly where I am at the moment.


----------



## galactic orange (Mar 16, 2017)

Just purchased but at work so can't download and check it out until tonight. I'll give my impressions in the next couple of days. All I can say is that both the videos and demos sound fabulous. And indeed, Sascha's demo is quite a nice piece, as are the others.


----------



## SoNowWhat? (Mar 16, 2017)

galactic orange said:


> I might pick this up as a "taster" for the full brass library. If I can get a nice sound out of it with MA1 and MA2 (especially the latter) then I'll probably take the plunge for Berlin Brass Main. A funny voice in my head keeps shouting "Get on with it!"


I was going to suggest this to you.


----------



## SoNowWhat? (Mar 16, 2017)

galactic orange said:


> Just purchased but at work so can't download and check it out until tonight. I'll give my impressions in the next couple of days. All I can say is that both the videos and demos sound fabulous. And indeed, Sascha's demo is quite a nice piece, as are the others.


Woot! I hope you enjoy.


----------



## The Darris (Mar 16, 2017)

C-Wave said:


> Except that they did this only once in whole lifetime of their company.. But I get what you mean


Except!! Wait for it....Except when they released a reason why Berlin Brass was "next gen" everyday for a week before releasing a walkthough...But I get what you mean.  BOOOMMMMM!!!!! I still got it, but not really. Haha.

In all seriousness, the Euphonium sounds pretty good. Not too sure about the other instruments just yet. The walk-through wasn't really enough for me to make a decision on. I would love to see some extended walk-throughs soon.


----------



## JonSolo (Mar 16, 2017)

I actually got this and will be playing with it for a few days to finalize my decision on Berlin Brass. But the demos really are impressive.


----------



## muziksculp (Mar 16, 2017)

Hi,

Just purchased *Berlin Brass Exp. A* & finally... *Metropolis Ark II* 

I'm sure I will be very delighted with both of these libraries.

Cheers,
Muziksculp


----------



## JonSolo (Mar 16, 2017)

muziksculp said:


> Hi,
> 
> Just purchased *Berlin Brass Exp. C* & finally... *Metropolis Ark II*
> 
> ...


I was going to say that I was jealous but I have them both. You will NOT be disappointed. Um, wait a minute...do you mean A or C? C is the French Horns.


----------



## muziksculp (Mar 16, 2017)

JonSolo said:


> I was going to say that I was jealous but I have them both. You will NOT be disappointed. Um, wait a minute...do you mean A or C? C is the French Horns.



Hehe.. My mistake.. I meant *Berlin Brass Exp. A* (Fixed it). Thanks


----------



## muziksculp (Mar 16, 2017)

A bit Off Topic , 

I'm also looking forward to the release of the OT. *Soloist III Virtuoso Violin*. I wonder if they started working on this library ?


----------



## galactic orange (Mar 16, 2017)

JonSolo said:


> Um, wait a minute...do you mean A or C? C is the French Horns.


This makes me very curious as to what Brass EXP B will have in it. FX? I would have thought that would be in EXP D.


----------



## Rodney Money (Mar 16, 2017)

galactic orange said:


> This makes me very curious as to what Brass EXP B will have in it. FX? I would have thought that would be in EXP D.


Mutes?


----------



## galactic orange (Mar 16, 2017)

Rodney Money said:


> Mutes?


We have a bingo! That's probably the next release. Out of curiosity, I wonder how likely (or necessary) it would be to have solo brass in the style of BWW (as in recorded dry). That would likely have to be in more than one expansion. I'd much rather have the mutes, hopefully all in one expansion.

Since this one's got a full range euphonium has it piqued your interest, Rodney?


----------



## Karl Feuerstake (Mar 16, 2017)

galactic orange said:


> Since this one's got a full range euphonium has it piqued your interest, Rodney?



Technically it's not full range, but it covers most of the good register. It's missing some of the lower notes just above the pedals, and then of course, its missing pedals too, but those are not incredibly idiomatic to Euphonium writing.


----------



## galactic orange (Mar 16, 2017)

Karl Feuerstake said:


> Technically it's not full range, but it covers most of the good register. It's missing some of the lower notes just above the pedals, and then of course, its missing pedals too, but those are not incredibly idiomatic to Euphonium writing.


Thanks, I appreciate the input. I guess I was looking at it more relatively, considering that MA1 and MA2 brass are designed for a specific dynamic range whereas Berlin Brass and expansions are meant to cover more dynamic ground.


----------



## desert (Mar 16, 2017)

galactic orange said:


> We have a bingo! That's probably the next release. Out of curiosity, I wonder how likely (or necessary) it would be to have solo brass in the style of BWW (as in recorded dry). That would likely have to be in more than one expansion. I'd much rather have the mutes, hopefully all in one expansion.
> 
> Since this one's got a full range euphonium has it piqued your interest, Rodney?


I thought mutes would come out first tbh


----------



## Pianolando (Mar 17, 2017)

From the videos this sounds amazing imho, congratulations on the release!


----------



## FriFlo (Mar 17, 2017)

desert said:


> I thought mutes would come out first tbh


I would have hoped for the mutes first, as well. I bought it anyway. It will be useful here and there, although the mutes were more urgent to me.


----------



## Reactor.UK (Mar 17, 2017)

Not sure it'll have the range, tone or versitility of technique of David or Robert Childs.


----------



## Karl Feuerstake (Mar 17, 2017)

galactic orange said:


> Thanks, I appreciate the input. I guess I was looking at it more relatively, considering that MA1 and MA2 brass are designed for a specific dynamic range whereas Berlin Brass and expansions are meant to cover more dynamic ground.



Oh, I thought you meant just the range of 'pitches' not the range of 'dynamics.' It seems to cover all the bases with dynamic range, but "range" on its own I had assumed you meant for what notes could be played. As I said, its missing some low notes, but that's not immensely important on the Euphonium. Its dynamics seem right.


----------



## storyteller (Mar 17, 2017)

Anyone putting money down on R-money breaking his "only making purchases in July" for this special announcement?


----------



## Lassi Tani (Mar 17, 2017)

storyteller said:


> Anyone putting money down on R-money breaking his "only making purchases in July" for this special announcement?



I sweared I won't buy anything until summer, but here I am listening to the great sounding demos


----------



## galactic orange (Mar 17, 2017)

Karl Feuerstake said:


> Oh, I thought you meant just the range of 'pitches' not the range of 'dynamics.' It seems to cover all the bases with dynamic range, but "range" on its own I had assumed you meant for what notes could be played. As I said, its missing some low notes, but that's not immensely important on the Euphonium. Its dynamics seem right.


Who knows what I meant. Not getting enough sleep over here. But your info was helpful nonetheless! Looking forward to testing the limits of this expansion on all fronts. Cheers.


----------



## C-Wave (Mar 17, 2017)

Anybody can give a general tonal comparison to VSL Brass II and Special Brass (excl. dry vs. wet); I'm considering selling them for this library.
Thx!


----------



## Lassi Tani (Mar 19, 2017)

Any longer extended walkthroughs coming up?


----------



## JohnBMears (Mar 19, 2017)

I have the library up and running if anyone has any requests of clips I could produce for you!


----------



## jamwerks (Mar 19, 2017)

The legato sounds good (on par with BB 1.1). Love it!


----------



## Lassi Tani (Mar 20, 2017)

JohnBMears said:


> I have the library up and running if anyone has any requests of clips I could produce for you!



That would be great! I'd like to hear them playing exposed solo melodies from slow to fast. Also would like to see, how they sound when played quiet and how the transition sound from quiet to loud.


----------



## galactic orange (Mar 21, 2017)

jamwerks said:


> The legato sounds good (on par with BB 1.1). Love it!


Here's my brief assessment after quick playthrough of the articulations: The legato sounds great indeed. The piccolo trumpet and the euphonium sound so smooth. The contrabass trombone is pretty good but would sound better with other members of the low brass family (more reason to get BB Main). And the [flugelhorn -> Nope] bass trumpet sounds good in the upper register pitches, but sounds a tad synthy in some short articulations in the lower to mid-range. I heard this in the demos as well. There is some slight phasing happening when increasing the dynamics from around mp up to the mf range, but this is not a deal-breaker for me.

Anyhow, I'm very happy with this library. If this expansion is an accurate representation of BB Main then I think I would be happy with it because there is just so much flexibility between Berlin Brass and the content in MA1 and MA2. I almost feel like I'm missing out on the best part of the combo by not having Main. Could someone who has both Main and EXP A comment?

EDIT: to list the correct instrument


----------



## C-Wave (Mar 21, 2017)

flugelhorn? There is none.. there's one in MA2 though, still waiting to update it as it has major phasing issues.. Don't recall phasing issues in Berlin Brass Main but has one main issue which is different levels for each player of its section (all four sections has this) If you can live with that it has same quality as exp. A.


----------



## galactic orange (Mar 21, 2017)

C-Wave said:


> flugelhorn? There is none.. there's one in MA2 though, still waiting to update it as it has major phasing issues.. Don't recall phasing issues in Berlin Brass Main but has one main issue which is different levels for each player of its section (all four sections has this) If you can live with that it has same quality as exp. A.


Nice catch. I meant bass trumpet, of course. I was playing MA2 just before posting and must have gotten flugelhorn on the brain.


----------



## SoNowWhat? (Mar 21, 2017)

galactic orange said:


> Nice catch. I meant bass trumpet, of course. I was playing MA2 just before posting and must have gotten flugelhorn on the brain.


@Rodney Money may have an ointment for that.


----------



## Rodney Money (Mar 21, 2017)

SoNowWhat? said:


> @Rodney Money may have an ointment for that.


How about some ice-cream instead?


----------



## Rodney Money (Mar 21, 2017)

storyteller said:


> Anyone putting money down on R-money breaking his "only making purchases in July" for this special announcement?


The price is actually really good. I know a developer who recently released a single brass instrument that was about the same price as these 4 from Orchestral Tools.


----------



## C-Wave (Mar 21, 2017)

Speaking of , don't you think that they should have included a flugelhorn as well.. I am thinking maybe they're keeping it for additional instruments exp. B ?


----------



## Rodney Money (Mar 21, 2017)

C-Wave said:


> Speaking of , don't you think that they should have included a flugelhorn as well.. I am thinking maybe they're keeping it for additional instruments exp. B ?


Yes, I was hoping for an Orchestral Tools Solo Flugelhorn especially since they have flugelhorn ensemble in Ark 2. I kind of wish they substituted recording flugelhorn instead of bass trumpet which is basically in the same range of the euphonium but with more bite. So you could've had your bass instrument with contrabass trombone, tenor with euphonium, alto with flugelhorn, and soprano with piccolo trumpet. But, here's to the next expansion.


----------



## Rodney Money (Mar 21, 2017)

While we are on the topic, some other solo brass instruments they might like to sample are: cornet, flugelhorn, Eb alto or tenor horn, descant horn, Wagner tuba, and alto trombone. 

Wow, that's a lot of alto range there! And no I don't want a Solo Mellophone, lol.


----------



## Karl Feuerstake (Mar 21, 2017)

Cimbasso would be nice too.


----------



## galactic orange (Mar 21, 2017)

Rodney Money said:


> While we are on the topic, some other solo brass instruments they might like to sample are: cornet, flugelhorn, Eb alto or tenor horn, descant horn, Wagner tuba, and alto trombone.
> 
> Wow, that's a lot of alto range there! And no I don't want a Solo Mellophone, lol.





Karl Feuerstake said:


> Cimbasso would be nice too.



As many of these as possible, please OT. Especially the Descant Horn would be great for solos. You're right about the Mellophone, haha. I played one in marching band and it's hell on a horn player's chops. I don't think we'll have to worry about that one popping up.


----------



## SoNowWhat? (Mar 22, 2017)

I was pretty sure there would be a Cimbasso (or even more than one) in this exp. Luckily I'm not a gamblin' man.
Would love a Flugel Horn and alto/tenor horn would be loverlee. I might even find use for a descant @galactic orange if one was available.
I'm guessing @Parsifal666 would be all over the Wagner if it was ever released.


----------



## Parsifal666 (Mar 22, 2017)

SoNowWhat? said:


> I'm guessing @Parsifal666 would be all over the Wagner if it was ever released.



Heck yeah (though the Hollywood Low Brass and Tuba often fill in that vacancy for me).

To be forthright, I'd be more interested in the horns that @Rodney Money mentioned if released by Chris Hein. More control.


----------



## Paul T McGraw (Mar 22, 2017)

C-Wave said:


> Anybody can give a general tonal comparison to VSL Brass II and Special Brass (excl. dry vs. wet); I'm considering selling them for this library.
> Thx!



I purchased Berlin Brass and compared with VSL brass. Sadly I decided I would not be using the Berlin Brass much, if at all, going forward. Even worse, Orchestral Tools will not allow me to sell Berlin Brass. They will not even allow me to donate the library.


----------



## JohnBMears (Mar 22, 2017)

Paul T McGraw said:


> I purchased Berlin Brass and compared with VSL brass. Sadly I decided I would not be using the Berlin Brass much, if at all, going forward. Even worse, Orchestral Tools will not allow me to sell Berlin Brass. They will not even allow me to donate the library.



Sorry to hear that Paul. I feel that if you give BB some time it will grow on you. I do personally feel that the library isn't as complete as I wish it had been, but that it could serve you well alongside VSL with the Teldex MirX. Maybe BB for softer timbral writing and bring in VSL for the brassier moments? This is where I turn to Hollywood, Chris Hein, or Cinebrass for fff. 

On a side note, over the past month I have found a sense of renewed affection for CineBrass. I don't know if it's that room or what, but it really is a great combination of 'roominess' without huge soundfloors and extra tail. Almost like EW Hollywood in a great (but not too big) scorestage. If only CineStrings had the tone of HWS and Cinebrass had 12 individual players. That would be a great setup in my regard.


----------



## jamwerks (Mar 22, 2017)

I really appreciate the choice of instruments for this expansion, very "musical".

I had actually never heard a bass trumpet, just seen it in scores (Stravinsky, The Rite of Spring). Think I'll but using it quite a bit for "larger than real life" cues.

And you can tell by the doublings done in the official walkthrough, that Hendrick (and/or Sascha) really have their orchestration chops down. Sounds great imo.

I own the CB Descant horn, and there's a reason that a descant horn is seldom used, it sounds much "thinner" than a normal horn. So agility and range come at a price sound-wise it seems. The Contra-bass Trombone and Euphonium give lot's of musical possibilities. Don't feel the need for other instruments (cimbasso).


----------



## jamwerks (Mar 22, 2017)

Paul T McGraw said:


> I purchased Berlin Brass and compared with VSL brass. Sadly I decided I would not be using the Berlin Brass much...


What is it you like about VSL and dislike about BB?


----------



## Paul T McGraw (Mar 22, 2017)

JohnBMears said:


> Sorry to hear that Paul. I feel that if you give BB some time it will grow on you. I do personally feel that the library isn't as complete as I wish it had been, but that it could serve you well alongside VSL with the Teldex MirX. Maybe BB for softer timbral writing and bring in VSL for the brassier moments? This is where I turn to Hollywood, Chris Hein, or Cinebrass for fff.
> 
> On a side note, over the past month I have found a sense of renewed affection for CineBrass. I don't know if it's that room or what, but it really is a great combination of 'roominess' without huge soundfloors and extra tail. Almost like EW Hollywood in a great (but not too big) scorestage. If only CineStrings had the tone of HWS and Cinebrass had 12 individual players. That would be a great setup in my regard.



I also own CineBrass and CineBrass Pro and I especially like the tone of those libraries. I don't want to criticize Orchestral Tools, as I appreciate several aspects of their Berlin Brass design. Especially the decision to provide 11 unique brass instruments. Perhaps some of the "rough edges" will be smoothed in future versions.

Experimenting with various libraries has really made me appreciate VSL. VSL samples have a remarkable consistency and flexibility.


----------



## Paul T McGraw (Mar 22, 2017)

jamwerks said:


> What is it you like about VSL and dislike about BB?



I'm sorry I derailed this thread, which should be exclusively about Berlin Brass and the new expansion. I admire the design decisions that Orchestral Tools has made. No other library that I know offers SIX different mic positions. The Capsule articulation managing feature is brilliant, and very flexible. And Orchestral Tools has done a good job with letting each of the 11 players have a little bit of individuality in tone. This results in a very realistic timbre. For example four horns playing a chord with four different players sounds much more realistic and interesting than simply duplicating the same instrument four times.


----------



## NoamL (Mar 22, 2017)

Bass trumpet features bigtime in Wagner's Gotterdammerung. Beautiful instrument


----------

